# Enema for baby goat?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Snicket's littlest triplet (Lamancha buckling, 4.5 pounds, born yesterday afternoon) seems to be in pain. I haven't seen him nurse, so I've been giving him the bottle. I don't think he has passed the meconium, so I tried rubbing his back end, but that just made him strain like he wanted to poo...nothing came out. He is standing a bit hunched and cries more than a baby usually does, so I am wondering if I should give him an enema, or continue with the manual stimulation. Any suggestions?


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't hesitate to give enemas. Seems to get them feeling better sooo much faster. I use warm water with hypoallergenic baby shampoo and/or ob lube. (mineral oil will gum up a syringe) Then I use a 6cc luer tip syringe to administer. You may need to do at least 2-3 doses, sometimes a few more.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. Here's a preliminary search result. Looking for one with amounts/volume.
http://goat-link.com/content/view/92/74/#.Uy2bPKhdVIE


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

From tennesseemeatgoats.com

"A warm soapy enema can be given to remove hard-packed feces from the lower intestinal tract via the anus...... When giving a warm soapy enema, use a *3 cc Luer-slip syringe* and carefully put the slip portion of the syringe into the kid's anal opening. Repeat several times, remembering that this is *very delicate tissue* that is easily damaged by rough treatment."


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We have poo! Thanks. I'll continue to keep an eye on him. He started looking for the teat as soon as I put him back in with Snicket, but it is obvious that he's not her favorite. She was like that last year with her doeling, so I had to hold Snicket still for a few weeks until she caved and let her nurse freely.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We have had to do this procedure one time...worked like a champ! Never figured out what caused the problem...


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

We found that there seems to be a correlation to how late the kids were born (for example nd's born at 150 or later vs 147-148), or dam's not drinking enough the last few days, longer labors, etc.


----------

